# ruff stand vs sports stand?



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

which one would you prefer for hunting? i have to get one this year but i have heard both good and bad things about each one.. so i dont know which one to go with so which one do yall recomend?


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

anybody?...


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything but a Ruff Stand.The deck on mine bent up in a u shape after one training session with 2 dogs.They accused me of running it over with my truck! Took multiple phone calls and 2-3 mo to get them to replace it! Never again


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I love my Ruff Stand. I've never used the Sport Stand so I can't compare but I have no complaints about my Ruff Stand.


----------



## firefighter520 (May 31, 2010)

My Ruff stand to date has been great! I introduced and have been working my pup off of it for two months now in the water and on land with no problems.


----------



## Biff (Jan 13, 2009)

Ruff Stand works good for me.


----------

